# Shaved Legs



## teletext45 (11 Mar 2011)

Hey people, its probabbly come up more then once! but here goes...... 


So man up who shaves? and by what means? razor? wax? veet? 


fake tan? i don't about any of you but my legs are like milk bottles..... lol 

thoughts?? 


andy


----------



## teletext45 (11 Mar 2011)

i don't tan i just burn


----------



## manualtypist (12 Mar 2011)

I cringe every time I see a grown man, on a bike...doing the normal commute...with shaved limbs!
Really not necessary.


----------



## teletext45 (12 Mar 2011)

theres an amount of snobbery around it though isint there?


----------



## Bayerd (12 Mar 2011)

teletext45 said:


> theres an amount of snobbery around it though isint there?



Snobbery no, stupidity probably......

I'd laugh my cock off at anyone who thinks they're going to go faster just by shaving their legs. What bullshit....


----------



## teletext45 (12 Mar 2011)

thats the other debate, some people think its for aerodynamics, then theres tradition and what i got told to ease the road rash


----------



## fungus (12 Mar 2011)

Always in the summer (with a razor), have done since I was 13 & I'm 38 now. I'll probably start in a few weeks time as soon as it's warm enough to change from leg warmers to knee warmers or shorts if we're lucky






Hairy legs & lycra shorts are just wrong IMO.


----------



## neil earley (12 Mar 2011)

Think you need to ask Gavin Henson { ex wales rugby player} shaves his legs and loves the orange tan look.


----------



## Ajay (12 Mar 2011)

I'd laugh my cock off at anyone who thinks they're going to go faster just by shaving their legs. What bullshit....
[/quote]

Come on, cyclists don't shave their legs to go faster, swimmers do that! Many sports people (footballers, runners etc etc) shave their legs as they are regularly being massaged, it's for practical reasons.
The road rash reason is true, it's a lot easier to clean a wound and get a dressing to stay on if there isn't a load of hair in the way!
I strim my legs once in a while using my hair clippers without a guard, gets it nice and short without that horrible raw feeling when I put my jeans on!
I do it for a bunch of reasons, but it has reduced the number of insect bites/stings I get as they can bounce off instead of getting trapped in a hairy jungle!


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2011)

To the person who remarked about the commuter with shaved legs, maybe he races between commutes. Difficult I suppose if you race each weekend to grow hair for the commute on Monday morning if you raced on Sunday.

For me the reason my legs are kept short of hair is to be prepared for the accident and inevitable gravel rash and scrubbing out of the wound.


----------



## palinurus (12 Mar 2011)

manualtypist said:


> I cringe every time I see a grown man, on a bike...doing the normal commute...with shaved limbs!
> Really not necessary.



They might well race at the weekends.

Perhaps some sort of hairy legwarmer for the commute would be more acceptable.


----------



## zacklaws (12 Mar 2011)

Each to their own.

During the summer months when I wear minimal clothing, I always shave, I know from experience after a bad crash which removed a lot of skin, that the shaven areas where the easiest to dress, where I had clothes ripped off me and was unshaven underneath, it was painfull with the dressings.


----------



## Craig Curt (12 Mar 2011)

This is nice to think that shaving legs makes cycling faster...but the methods for shaving must be comfortable...some times shaved hair on legs become hard and try to irritate you...it bother cycling....
//curt


----------



## palinurus (12 Mar 2011)

Bayerd said:


> Snobbery no, stupidity probably......
> 
> I'd laugh my cock off at anyone who thinks they're going to go faster just by shaving their legs. What bullshit....



Ah! but it might well do that.

Not aerodynamics, more a statement of intent. It's a mental thing: when the hair is gone you start to think like a cyclist.


----------



## palinurus (12 Mar 2011)

And it helps your legwarmers stay up.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2011)

I've been doing it for years and now I can't stand hairy legs and I'm nearly 60. 
I don't do it for cycling or for anybody else I do it for me, and strange as it maybe I shave from the neck down, excluding my arms.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Mar 2011)

fungus said:


> Hairy legs & lycra shorts are just wrong IMO.



Exactly, also I swim more than I ride a bike so I shave a bit more than my legs..


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2011)

Ladyshave for initial de-foliation, then wet razor with conditioner.
Just waiting for the start of the shorts/light-bike season.
Looks good, but most of all ... it feels good


----------



## steve52 (12 Mar 2011)

one advantage of shaveing aside from all the cycling things is that ya legs dont loont quite so silly when you try your wifes tights on ,and ina a certain light ,,,,,, erm mmmm cough did anyone see the match last night!!


----------



## Candaules (12 Mar 2011)

Why just your legs?

I shave everywhere, except my head!


----------



## iAmiAdam (12 Mar 2011)

If you crash, bandages are easier to apply and take off. Massage cream doesn't get clogged up etc.

It's not for aerodynamic effect, that's an urban myth.


----------



## Chris S (12 Mar 2011)

I'd have thought hair would have provided some protection against clothing chafing against your skin?


----------



## Toeclip (12 Mar 2011)

I shave my legs have been doing it for the past 30 years, I`m now nearly 62 years young and I ain`t going to stop shaving now.


----------



## ramses (12 Mar 2011)

Not for me, it doesn't make you go faster, so what's the point!

If you come off and get beaten up a bit, a little extra hair pulling by some medical tape really isn't that bad!

My wife laughs at the shaved legs, think she would have a fit if I shaved mine. She thinks that leg shavers should man up! LOL!

I do explain that it is a personal choice, but she won't have it! 

If you're happy shaving your legs and perhaps having a back sack and crack at the same time, then go for it! 

It's just something I would never contemplate doing.


----------



## palinurus (12 Mar 2011)

ramses said:


> she would have a fit if I shaved mine.



Ms P is mostly fine with my cycling. I get to go touring when I want, keep three bikes in the flat. A while ago we were in the LBS and she said, while looking at a nice red carbon road bike -ooh, this one is nice- why don't you get one of these? 

She doesn't like the shaved legs though.


----------



## ChristinaJL (12 Mar 2011)

I definately shave my legs, but then I'm female.  It's much easier to wash/treat any road rash or other cuts.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Mar 2011)

Candaules said:


> Why just your legs?
> 
> I shave everywhere, except my head!




I shave that too!


----------



## Sambu (12 Mar 2011)

im proud of my hairy man legs! also i dont intend to fall of so the idea of shaving in case i do seems daft!


----------



## Wardy (12 Mar 2011)

You've all got it completely wrong. You ought to know that at speeds of 9mph and upwards, the hairs on one's legs each oscillate at a certain frequency, and studies at the Herr Soot University of Herrybum-on-Thames have shown that this provides additional lift, thereby reducing the effects of body weight on cycling.


----------



## Holdsworth (12 Mar 2011)

I don't think I'll be shaving my legs any time soon, even if the hair does poke through the lycra of my longs in a rather strange looking way!!!


----------



## pepecat (12 Mar 2011)

Of course i shave my legs!


But then i am female ......


----------



## twozeronine (12 Mar 2011)

I once gave it a go....I must admit it felt nice




but I couldn't be bothered to keep it up. I do shave my head though, does that count?


----------



## teletext45 (12 Mar 2011)

I wasen't quite excecping so many replies to this! lol 

i think its one of those debates which is just down to personal preferance .... 

andy


----------



## Will1985 (12 Mar 2011)

Epilate....


----------



## GrasB (12 Mar 2011)

iAmiAdam said:


> If you crash, bandages are easier to apply and take off. Massage cream doesn't get clogged up etc.


+1 I had 2 high speed accidents in quick succession (wildlife bolting across the road at point blank range) for the second one I had shaved legs. The nurse in A&E commented it was nice to have a patent that shaved their legs as it's much easier to clean up & bandage the wounds properly.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Mar 2011)

Will1985 said:


> Epilate....



When I can be bothered, I do, it takes ages though....


----------



## Jonathing (12 Mar 2011)

I've not shaved my legs since I gave up being a teenage goth many years ago. However I'm planning on taking part in the local time trial league as soon as my broken hand heals so I might shave them then, statement of intent and all that.


----------



## DamoDoublemint (12 Mar 2011)

I've never had road rash on my legs from cycling. Arms and shoulders, many times, but never legs...


----------



## kevcampbell (13 Mar 2011)

no thanks, i leave the shaving of legs to women, unless it is neccesary for you to shave those legs


----------



## Basil.B (13 Mar 2011)

Shaving my face is a pain, so bugger my legs!


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 Mar 2011)

helps me around the swinging bits


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2011)

I wish I had shaved legs when I got a nasty road-rash on my leg earlier in the year...

...shaving after the event around the wound (to make allow dressings to stick was a pain). I also think cleaning the wound was more difficult.

I don't really want permanently shaved legs, though, so I have decided to pack a razor and I've resolved to shave my entire body in the moments before impact next time I fall off.


----------



## Fran143 (13 Mar 2011)

I wax and fake tan....neither of which make me go any faster!


----------



## gavintc (14 Mar 2011)

Basil.B said:


> Shaving my face is a pain, so bugger my legs!



I don't think you are doing it right. I think you will find it is a little higher up your legs



. 

I shave, but for me it is a statement that my fitness is up to standard. I only do it when I think I am race fit, and I see it as a personal reward for the work.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Mar 2011)

kevcampbell said:


> no thanks, i leave the shaving of legs to women, unless it is neccesary for you to shave those legs



Yes - nice to have a woman who will do it for you.


----------



## kevcampbell (14 Mar 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes - nice to have a woman who will do it for you.



nice one


----------



## GrasB (14 Mar 2011)

DamoDoublemint said:


> I've never had road rash on my legs from cycling. Arms and shoulders, many times, but never legs...


Ever low-sided by losing the front or back wheel at >30mph?


----------



## teletext45 (14 Mar 2011)

when i first got my bike i convinced myself- ice and snow ahhh no problem shortly before i faceplanted the ground  

andy


----------



## Fnaar (14 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I don't think I'll be shaving my legs any time soon, even if the hair does poke through the lycra of my longs in a rather strange looking way!!!



Mine do that too... I was thinking of putting my longs on, then shaving the outside of those









MossCommuter said:


> I don't really want permanently shaved legs, though, so I have decided to pack a razor and I've resolved to shave my entire body in the moments before impact next time I fall off.


----------



## ramses (15 Mar 2011)

GrasB said:


> Ever low-sided by losing the front or back wheel at >30mph?



Nope, I make sure the wheels are on tight!


----------



## newbiebiker (15 Mar 2011)

fungus said:


> Hairy legs & lycra shorts are just wrong IMO.


Hahah, ain't that the truth. Still I wouldn't bother unless I was in a competition or something.


----------



## Gandalf (15 Mar 2011)

I shave my legs simply because I find it more comfortable. 

I realise that as a rather porcine MAMIL I look ludicrous, but I passed the stage of worrying what other people think long ago.


----------



## zigzag (15 Mar 2011)

i like the feeling of shaved legs, but it's too much hassle to remove hair more often than couple of times in summer. i've done it first time last year for convenience and tried veet, wax and shave with electric trimmer. i liked trimmer best and it's also fastest. i liked to get massage on shaved legs - a very different feeling! also easier to apply sunscreen, treat in case of roadrash, knee warmers don't slide down etc. no increase in speed though.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Mar 2011)

zigzag said:


> also easier to apply sunscreen



I agree - that is the most obvious benefit!


----------



## GrasB (16 Mar 2011)

ramses said:


> Nope, I make sure the wheels are on tight!


No I mean.... bah... .. whatever


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Mar 2011)

I don't race, and only rarely ride with other people, so no, I don't shave my legs.

Fake tan is pointless when you're riding every day, the real thing shows up soon enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> ...so no, I don't shave my legs.


Must be a hell of a job shaving a monkey!


----------



## fimm (16 Mar 2011)

I shave my legs because I'm female. My boyfriend shaves his legs because he's a cyclist.


----------



## Sambu (18 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> I shave my legs because I'm female. My boyfriend shaves his legs because he's a cyclist.



Are you sure that's the only reason?


----------



## monnet (18 Mar 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Fake tan is pointless when you're riding every day, the real thing shows up soon enough.



You've never ridden the track in the middle of February have you? St Tropez is absolutely essential.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2011)

I've always wondered if shaving really made 'you' go any faster... I guess your replies have answered that question.


----------



## newbiebiker (11 Apr 2011)

monnet said:


> You've never ridden the track in the middle of February have you? St Tropez is absolutely essential.


Eh some people like shiny white legs.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Apr 2011)

I hate shaving my legs. But I do, as I can't bear the FREAK! looks you get as a woman in shorts with hairy legs. Don't know why it bothers people, and it really annoys me that it bothers me that it bothers them, but hey ho!

Anyway, I've laid that to rest now by telling myself that it'll be better for road rash and all. And I'm getting an epilator as I'm terrible at shaving






(And I've got the beginnings of a great tan, thanks to the recent weather. Jealous friends? I told them to get on their bikes



)


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2011)

A couple of people have got near the truth in the five pages of this thread. If you read Matt Seaton's excellent book about cycling obsession The Escape Artist, you will read his explanation that leg shaving is done for practical reasons; it's easier to massage, easier to clean after a dirty race and of course there's the hygiene thing with road rash and dressings. Seaton reckons that shaving the legs is a sort of rite of passage for the cyclist who is becoming serious - he says you wouldn't dare turn up for a race or a training session with hairy legs, it just wouldn't look right. Clean shaven legs are all part of the roadie cult of cleanliness, fitness, precision and perfection. 

As a secondary benefit Seaton reckons an experienced cyclist can tell a lot about the likely weaknesses of the rider he's chasing by looking at the muscles and general physique and shaved legs make this easier.


----------



## aoj (11 Apr 2011)

teletext45 said:


> Hey people, its probabbly come up more then once! but here goes......
> 
> 
> So man up who shaves? and by what means? razor? wax? veet?
> ...



Not just the legs apparently. 

A quote below from http://forums.roadbikereview.com 


"Originally Posted by *tommyrhodes*_I shaved butt cheeks yesterday. Then I rode 60 mile and my rear felt pretty raw. I rode about 65 today and now my butt is REALLY raw. I'm assuming I was not supposed to shave those cheks and now I'm paying the price for my mistakes. So basically 2 question.
1. Are you in fact supposed to shave the buttocks?
2. Any suggestions for dealing with my excruciatingly painful behind. "





_


----------



## maggie_0 (11 Apr 2011)

No, shaving is bad. Makes the hair grow back quick and thick.  Epilating or waxing is the way to go. Pull them out by the roots...


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2011)

Shaving doesn't make the hair grow back thicker; this popular misconception is caused by the fact that the ends of hairs wear out and get thinner and bleached by sunlight, meaning that when a cut hair re-emerges it looks thicker.


----------

